# tubular install under k/s



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

customer was complaining about the sink draining slow. cut out that thing above the tee and voila only backs up every other day!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I see 2 tees here. 1 has what looks like a Studor AAV. The other a basket strainer.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The AAV had obviously failed if he could cut it out and the sink drained.

You replace it YP?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

there's a lot of a little of this and a little of that gong on under that there sink. No studor vents here no no no:no:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

it was even worse below the house...I took the cabinet out and ran a fresh air vent through the roof. and replaced with an end outlet waste.This was done 6 months prior by another plumber, idk why they cut out the aav...that's a 11/2cap btw!haha


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

AAV only protects trap seal. If line doesn't drain it needs to be rodded, AAV has nothing to do with the drainage.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

^ it was sarcasm all around. The sink wasn't draining hardly and when it did it was siphoning and stinking dude to the homemade s-trap.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

What a sloppy hack job. I'm glad you're going to do this correct way. Post some pics when you're done.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

this is old news. been done for a few months.just took the pics for the fun of it haha


----------

